# Names for boys



## Craig (Jul 5, 2007)

I let y'all know several weeks ago that my wife and I are expecting...we have chosen a first and middle name for a girl...it was quite easy.

We're having difficulty with boy names. I really want to find a strong name that has to do with God turning mourning into laughter...something redemptive that will testify to God's goodness in our lives. This child is to be a testimony to our gracious God: He took us (me, primarily) from despair to hope...and in His Providence, it seems this child is a seal of sorts. That is the importance I'm seeing at this point (obviously there is more to parenting/child-rearing, etc).

Each child God blesses with us, we want to name in such a way that will testify to God's working in our family. Any help, would be appreciated!


----------



## dcomin (Jul 5, 2007)

Results of a quick search through BibleWorks...



> Esther 9:22 As the days wherein the Jews rested from their enemies, and the month which was turned unto them from sorrow to joy, and from *mourning into a good day*: that they should make them days of feasting and joy, and of sending portions one to another, and gifts to the poor.



The Hebrew word translated "mourning" is ebel.
The Hebrew word translated "good day" is towb.

If you anglicized these, you might come up with Abel Toby French.


----------



## etexas (Jul 5, 2007)

How about......Mohoumad.........


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2007)

Just my  but stay away from"deaply meaningful" made up names.

Name him after someone in your family tree. You kids after all should sound like they belong in you family.

Made up OT sounding names end up sounding like they come from the book of mormon and make your kid sound like he is in a cult. The last thing you want to sadle you kid with is a name that keeps them from getting a call back when they drop of a resume.


----------



## Craig (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not looking for "new" names...just good ones with meaning.

Unfortunately, we don't have much of a family tree or understanding of where we came from...so I want a spiritual heritage to begin. With my father, and my brothers, I think God is going to give us a legacy. 

This will sound proud...but I think the French legacy is beginning with us...we're setting the course for our posterity, not the family before us. From what I know, many of them were unbelievers, in the Irish maffia, and one person possibly going to the electric chair...I think I'm going to go a more Puritanical route. I want my children to have Christian names.


----------



## Craig (Jul 5, 2007)

dcomin said:


> Results of a quick search through BibleWorks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much...but I think the most "weird" sounding we're considering right now is Ebenezer, which is a "monument" or "stone of help" or "foundation stone".


----------



## Civbert (Jul 5, 2007)

Be safe. Luke, John, Paul, Peter, Timothy, Mark, etc.


----------



## etexas (Jul 5, 2007)

Civbert said:


> Be safe. Luke, John, Paul, Peter, Timothy, Mark, etc.


----------



## dcomin (Jul 5, 2007)

Craig said:


> Thank you very much...but I think the most "weird" sounding we're considering right now is Ebenezer, which is a "monument" or "stone of help" or "foundation stone".



Whew! Glad I didn't go with my first suggestion: Maher Shalal Hash Baz!


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 5, 2007)

Do you have any seriously influential Godly friends/mentors in either yours or your wife's experience whose influence you could honor? I'll be in the same position with my side of the family when I marry and have kids, and this is what I've been thinking of doing with some of the kids. Same will apply for my wife if she's in the same boat.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, you could go with old favorites of Calvin, Knox, or do what many of the Puritans did and use Old Testament names, though I'm not sure I'd recommend _Habbukak _ as a name.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 6, 2007)

In our family we have gone away from our traditional family names, and returned to Old Testament names for our girls. We didn't give too much thought to Abigail's name - we chose it, and then somewhat after the fact were glad that we had chosen a Biblical name for her. Sarah and Rebekah were conscious decisions - as is Naomi, our forthcoming fourth.

For boys, we initially (had we had a boy) would have named him James Charles after my grandfather, but since we have been working with Bible names, we would probably go with Samuel Jacob first, Joshua David next.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 6, 2007)

Any of the twelve tribes' names might work. For meanings of those names, consult Genesis, starting at 29:31 where the baby-and-baby-naming contest begins! It's hilarious!


----------



## jsup (Jul 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> How about......Mohoumad.........



I'm still laughing about the Mohammed.


----------



## Craig (Jul 6, 2007)

I would love to use names from Reformers...but they're just about all taken at my church...plus there are so many families with so many children, and so many always pregnant...it's kinda difficult.

I had considered previously "Gresham"...and am not past doing that.

At this point, I would lean toward: Gresham Asaph French.

My wife is really pushing for Ebenezer...but I think he would be mocked horribly (especially around Christmas time). While Gresham may be a bit unusual, it wouldn't provide much for mocking except that it is different. But it does sound strong, especially in lieu of J. Gresham Machen...and I love the name Asaph. Psalmists are so important for the worship of God. 

I really think we're having a girl, though...I only have old wive's tales to go on, but it seems most women are more nausious when having boys than with girls...and my wife is not getting terribly nausious...never throws up. So I may be thinking too hard for nothing since we have the girl's name picked.


----------



## SemperWife (Jul 6, 2007)

> We're having difficulty with boy names. I really want to find a strong name that has to do with God turning mourning into laughter...something redemptive that will testify to God's goodness in our lives. This child is to be a testimony to our gracious God: He took us (me, primarily) from despair to hope...and in His Providence, it seems this child is a seal of sorts. That is the importance I'm seeing at this point (obviously there is more to parenting/child-rearing, etc).



"Lysanias" means "that drives away sorrow." I don't know if you would use it for a first name, but if the definition is important, perhaps a middle name????

I am sure you know an Isaac. If not, that name means "laughter." It is a nice first name.




> Each child God blesses with us, we want to name in such a way that will testify to God's working in our family.



I would recommend going with whatever name you like most, even if other people have it. I realize you may not want ten Johnnys (just a fictitious name) running around the church. However, it sounds like you want the name to really mean something. 

You are really limiting yourself if you worry about all the names taken by others. When he is 18 or whatever age and leaves home, he will likely not be with the other "Johnnys." His name, however, will be with him for a lifetime and will be a reminder to him of what his birth meant to you. 

If the names you are considering stay true to your above statement, then you have accomplished your goal.


----------



## x.spasitel (Jul 6, 2007)

There is really nothing wrong with the name John -- and there are innumerable faithful men who you could decide he was named after.


----------



## govols (Jul 6, 2007)

x.spasitel said:


> There is really nothing wrong with the name John -- and there are innumerable faithful men who you could decide he was named after.




I agree. I chose Jonathan David for my youngest.


----------



## christiana (Jul 27, 2007)

Some friends named their son 'Eben' and its been great, meaning stone. He has brothers Jonathan and Stephen. Lovely names!

When our family stopped growing I still had a name I really wanted to use yet; Matthew! Such a wonderful name!


----------



## Scott Shahan (Jul 28, 2007)

What about the name Solomon....


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jul 28, 2007)

I am a sucker for *Apollos* because of the verses below, and because he is a candidate for author of the book of Hebrews...one of my favorite books.

Act 18:24 Now a Jew named Apollos, a native of Alexandria, came to Ephesus. He was an eloquent man, competent in the Scriptures. 
Act 18:25 He had been instructed in the way of the Lord. And being fervent in spirit, he spoke and taught accurately the things concerning Jesus, though he knew only the baptism of John.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm not sure if someone has already mentioned Paul, but the first thing I think of when I hear the name Paul is the salvation of the Lord.


----------

